# Bank Transfer Inside Portugal



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

Does anyone know how long it takes for a bank transfer to complete here? 

My understanding was it was the same as the new Swift payments in the UK? I sent money this morning a company from my Portuguese account to theirs, different bank, but also in Portugal. I expected it to arrive today. They are telling me it might not arrive there for 48 hours. I can't believe this is the case. 

Any ideas?


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Next working day when between banks in PT Matt so long as the transfer was made before 3 pm. 
If it was from your Activo account to another Activo or Millennium account it would be immediate.


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

JohnBoy said:


> Next working day when between banks in PT Matt so long as the transfer was made before 3 pm.
> If it was from your Activo account to another Activo or Millennium account it would be immediate.


Thanks matey, that is what I was expecting.


----------

